# Rabies Vaccine



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Starting to plan our next France trip - with dog on board for the first time.

What's the approximate going rate of the rabies vaccine and passport? (she is already microchipped).

Is the initial rabies vaccine just one jag? Is it annual boosters?

Many thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/pet-owners/

It cost us £91.00 for Vaccine and blood test and Passport.
Louis has a booster every two years 
Make sure the Vet records everything in the Passport and that it is in black ink as there has been problems with both of these things.
Just check

For the record
The New rules are in now http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2011/06/30/new-rules-pet-passports/


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The new rules make getting the passport easier.

We have started the process for our 14 week puppy. She will have two Rabies jabs as she is so young and recommended by the vet.

We paid £26 something for her first rabies vac so expect to pay the same again on Tues for her 2nd one.

After that she can have her passport. Not quite sure on the cost of the vet doing the actual blue passport now £30 plus I think.

Only now need to wait 21 days after rabies vac as opposed to 6 months.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

The Pets at Home, in store vets were doing a good deal, may be worth a check.

Also I think I am correct in saying that you can leave the UK as soon as you have the passport but you can't return for 21 days.

Berties rabies injection is for 3 years, but as already been said, make sure the dates are correct in the passport when issued, they entered it incorrectly in my nephews dogs passports. He never noticed and at Calais it meant another vet visit to sort it.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> The Pets at Home, in store vets were doing a good deal, may be worth a check.
> 
> Also I think I am correct in saying that you can leave the UK as soon as you have the passport but you can't return for 21 days.
> 
> Berties rabies injection is for 3 years, but as already been said, make sure the dates are correct in the passport when issued, they entered it incorrectly in my nephews dogs passports. He never noticed and at Calais it meant another vet visit to sort it.


Yes that's right. 

Yes we double/trebble check the passport. We had to go back 3 times when it was the old paper work for Jabulile, before the vet did it correctly


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*mine made me feel queezy*

My rabies jab made feel very queazy and the total cost of both jabs several weeks apart was some where in the £150 region . well worth it if your off the beaten track

sue and andrew


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

The jabs and passport for our dog Charlie were around £120. Think it goes up a bit if the dog is bigger - Charlie is a rotund Cavalier King Charles Spaniel!

But having it means he's been with us as we've toured Europe for over a year in our motorhome. He's even been able to venture over to Morocco (where he went static and developed a taste for dates and camel poo) and is currently with us in Tunisia. So £120 very, very well spent!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Your dog usually needs just one rabies vaccination. 
Under the old discontinued system some vets used to give two vaccinations to almost guarantee a good result from the blood test as the blood test was the most expensive part of the passport procedure.
If after only one vaccination the blood test was negative then your dog would have to start the procedure again and you would have to pay for a second blood test.

Most rabies vaccinations given in the UK give immunisation for three years therefore your dog only needs a booster every three years.
Be warned....if you allow your dog's rabies immunisation to lapse, even by a few hours you will have to start the pets passport all over again from scratch.

The rabies booster vaccinations for UK dogs are as prescribed by the vaccination manufacturer.
You will only need (always) to have an annual vaccination if you permanently export your dog to Europe or spend more that 6 months in Europe.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

The rabies vaccine is usually one jab, but if a 14 week old puppy is having 2, it maybe that they do not always take in a young dog.

Personal experience for us 2 years ago we went to Norway and wanted to drive through Sweden, and to do that (rules have changed now so this will not apply now according to the DEFRA site) but to this we had to have a certificate to say Betty had a blood test 120days after her rabies jab. She had the rabies jab at 12 weeks old & blood test 3 weeks later, but when she had the 2nd blood test she was nearly 3 years old and the test was negative, even though she was 6 month away from needing her booster, the vet queried this with the lab and they said that as she had the Rabies jab at such an early age puppies should have their 1st booster at a year old then every 3 years. So why isn't this documented anywhere? WE had been to Europe a few times and maybe she was protected?? 
We have now another dog and with the change of entry rules back to the UK from 6 months to 21 days, waited for Berty to be over a year before we got him a passport, in fact he was about 14 months old.

It cost was about £35 for the rabies jab and passport together. He had been microchipped by the breeder.

£120 seems a bit steep!


Patty


----------

